

Ask HN: Where to find Artificial Intelligence/NLP early adopter customers - codyguy

Hi HN,
Where can one find a set of customers&#x2F;early adopters for Artificial intelligence&#x2F;Natural language processing technology. 
We are not looking to sell the company but looking for paying partners&#x2F;customers willing to work in a SAAS model.
I imagine there would be people interested in giving semantically correct answers to questions asked in natural language.
======
gyardley
Don't look for customers for your AI / NLP technology, look for customers with
problems that can be solved with your AI / NLP technology and then sell them a
solution to that problem.

~~~
codyguy
Exactly what I'm looking for. How to go about it? Where to start.

~~~
thenomad
What's the simplest, most brain-dead obvious application of your
skills/technology you can think of? Ideally, it should be something you can't
believe anyone would pay for.

That's probably your best bet for areas to start investigating. Seriously.
Smart people tend to think they have to solve hard problems, but usually (in
my experience, and from watching other successful entrepreneurs like Patio11),
the money's in doing stuff that you think is really easy, and other people
think is hard.

------
Irishsteve
Is it a framework? or are you looking to apply ai / nlp to a particular
problem

~~~
codyguy
Not a framework yet. For now think of it as NLP interface to your content.

------
ig1
What can your technology do ?

~~~
codyguy
For now, end users can achieve 2 things: 1\. Context aware, semantically
correct answers to questions (based on the user's content). This is ideal for
automatic virtual assistant, FAQ answering via a bot etc 2\. Context aware,
semantically correct conversations (chat like) for expert systems (i.e.
Natural language interface for an expert system).

I'm really excited about the accuracy I'm seeing and want to release it to
some real world clients.

